
Elon Musk to get no salary unless Tesla hits milestones - JumpCrisscross
http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/business/tesla-elon-musk-salary-1.4499831
======
coldtea
As if it matters to a billionaire... (not to mention the money he'll be
getting anyway for other expenses).

